# Metra Venting & Station Fire



## Metra Electric Guest (Nov 5, 2014)

So for the most part I have no or very few problems with Metra, but they have just closed their only non-downtown staffed ticket office which happens to be on my line, with very little, if any, advance warning. The sign in the window of the ticket office was a sloppy hand-written sign - that just doesn't cut it to me.

The other tidbit was that there was a fire in the 47th Street Station yesterday which looks like it destroyed the warming house on the platform, but the station is still in use.


----------



## MetraUPWest (Nov 9, 2014)

My guess is a ticket agent couldn't make it in and they were short staffed. I'm sure the closure is a one day deal.


----------



## fairviewroad (Nov 10, 2014)

Actually, according to the Metra website, the closure is permanent:



> As of November 4, 2014, the ticket office at the 55th/56th/57th Street Station on the Metra Electric District is closed permanently. Riders boarding at this location may purchase their fares using the station's ticket vending machines. Tickets can also be purchased in advance through Metra's website (www.metrarail.com), through Metra's ticket-by-mail program or at our downtown stations.


I assume the OP frequents this station, otherwise it would make no difference to him/her.

It seems as though the busiest stations on the line have vending machines, but those only offer full-fare tickets so if someone is eligible for a discount, they

would have to plan in advance and purchase their tickets from at a downtown station. That shouldn't be a problem if you're a frequent rider, I'd assume.


----------



## NorthShore (Nov 13, 2014)

I had to use the red phone late at night there once back when you had to pass through the faregates, and the ticket machine wasn't working. I forget whether it was the time I also left my leftover pizza box on the turnstyle and didn't realize it until the train got to Cermak.


----------



## Metra Electric Guest (Nov 19, 2014)

Yeah, most people on Metra use monthly tickets and you can get them by mail. Most of, if not all, Metra Electric stations have ticket vending - a relic of the days when there were turnstiles in each station which were a total disaster, especially in the 70's and 80's when the city looked awful and was really crumbling. The other problem was two different systems (Metra and South Shore) use the Metra Electric - the Illinois Central back then - tracks so it was a hassle for south shore passengers.

Frankly Metra did a poor job informing the community - it blindsided the majority leader of the Illinois house who is a regular rider from what I understand.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Nov 19, 2014)

NorthShore said:


> I forget whether it was the time I also left my leftover pizza box on the turnstyle and didn't realize it until the train got to Cermak.


I would consider that a Major Transportation Disaster, especialy if it was Lou's or Giordano's! Details on Eyewitness News at 10!


----------



## NorthShore (Nov 20, 2014)

Usually, I dined at Cafe Medici ("The Med") in those days of visiting friends who attended the University of Chicago, but I think that night we actually ate at another place closer to the tracks in Hyde Park.


----------



## NorthShore (Nov 20, 2014)

Double post.

Let's all hop on the Jeffrey Express bus, instead.


----------



## Metra Electric Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

You mean Florian (now closed)? However, depending upon when it was, the Medici was closer to the tracks, then it moved and was replaced by Florian. The Jeffrey doesn't run to Hyde Park anymore, though the 6 still does.


----------



## trainman74 (Nov 20, 2014)

Metra Electric Guest said:


> The Jeffrey doesn't run to Hyde Park anymore, though the 6 still does.


Confusingly, the 6 used to be called the Jeffery Express, but is now the Jackson Park Express. There's a separate express route now, the J14, called the Jeffery Jump, a name which is too clever by half.


----------



## jebr (Nov 20, 2014)

Did someone say the Jackson Park Express?


----------



## NorthShore (Nov 21, 2014)

Lol. And all that in traffic on LSD!


----------

